# Need advice on rats squeezing through bars of cage



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey guys, I have 2 fairly young female rats I got in April. I have a SuperPet 4 level ferret cage. The girls have been squeezing through the cage for quite some time now and it's like they aren't happy in their cage. This is a pretty big cage. They get free roam time in the bathroom for an hour. I've never had problems with any of my rats getting through the bars but these 2 are very hyper. They destroyed one of my couches. As of now they're in a small travel cage whenever they aren't out for free time. Is there anyway I can modify this cage to where they can't escape ? I'm not in the position right now to buy another cage such as the critter nation.

This is the cage:


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Cover the cage in hardware cloth, it will reduce the bar spacing and they won't be able to squeeze though 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Where can I get this from and how would I apply it ? Thanks


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Home Depot, Lowes, Etc. will carry it in the fencing aisle. You'll need wire cutters and measuring tape, cut the pieces you need and then zip tie them on. You'll want 1/4in vinyl-coated hardware cloth.


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

I think I need video of a rat going down a slide.

You can get hardware cloth at the hardware store -- lowes.


----------



## annoellyn (Sep 19, 2013)

i second video request above, lol.
also, them escaping doesn't mean they aren't happy with there cage. just means they see the whole wide open space and they know they can fit through to get to it, lol.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

If my rats could get out the cages they would, especially the girls! I don't think 1 hour is enough time at all if I'm honest, mines get at least 4 hours a day on average. More on a good day but on a bad day they still get about 2 hours, of course they wouldn't like to be kept in a cage 23 hours a day, would you like to be in your room that long? But yeah wired mesh is a good idea... Play with your rats more and tire them out.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

My boy Sully ( almost 3 mos) squeezes out too. He loves my other rats and will sometimes go back in and cuddle but he refuses to live in the cage.(which I dont know why, their cage is big and nice) So I have food,litter box and water on the floor in their room for him. And he mainly lives on my daughter's bed...lol. it's cute to see him curled up in the middle of the bed, sometimes he is sprawled out. He is not a chewer(yet) so I let him do his own thing. And the others are jealous...


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

I went to my local Tractor Supply store and they carry the hardware cloth but it's mesh...I think my girls would be able to chew through it since the material looked slightly flimsy. I'm thinking about getting chicken wire but trying to figure out how in the world would i apply it to the cage and make it stay on


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

LeStan82 said:


> My boy Sully ( almost 3 mos) squeezes out too. He loves my other rats and will sometimes go back in and cuddle but he refuses to live in the cage.(which I dont know why, their cage is big and nice) So I have food,litter box and water on the floor in their room for him. And he mainly lives on my daughter's bed...lol. it's cute to see him curled up in the middle of the bed, sometimes he is sprawled out. He is not a chewer(yet) so I let him do his own thing. And the others are jealous...


Aww how sweet ! I miss having my boy, he was the most cuddly rat. I wouldn't mind my girls free ranging IF they weren't chewers !


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

You could always get metal wire and weave it through the gaps


----------

